# The Yale University School of Medicine Patient's Guide to Medical Tests Test Guide



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

This is the table of contents to the Yale guide, which is very interesting. You'll have to go to the website itself to click on the links. This is taken from webmd.com and the url is: http://my.webmd.com/yale_books The Yale University School of Medicine Patient's Guide to Medical Tests The Yale University School of Medicine Patient's Guide to Medical Tests provides comprehensive descriptions of the most common diagnostic procedures. It explains in detail how to prepare for your test, what to expect during your test, and how you may feel afterward. This authoritative resource can remove some of the mystery behind receiving a diagnosis. The table of contents below will direct you to information about your test along with a description of your rights as a patient, your doctor's responsibility in disclosing possible risks and complications, and the differences between screening and diagnostic tests. If you are looking only for information on a specific lab test, visit our A-to-Z listing. Table of ContentsAcknowledgmentsContributorsIntroductionThe Swinging PendulumTypes of Diagnostic TestsWhat You Can Do YourselfHow to Use This Book Part I -- General Overview Chapter 1 -- Patients' Rights and Informed Consent What Is Informed Consent? Refusal of Tests or Treatment Giving Your Consent Medical Testing for Nonmedical Reasons Mandatory Reporting of Test Results Hiv Testing Chapter 2 -- The Role of Screening: Tests for People Without Symptoms Screening for Undetected Diseases When Is Screening Beneficial? The Risks of Screening Early Detection Revisited Controversy Over Guidelines Screening in Special Situations Most Common and Beneficial Screening Tests Chapter 3 -- Diagnostic Imaging Historical Overview Overview of Noninvasive Imaging Techniques Invasive Imaging Procedures Test Name -- X-Rays Test Name -- Fluoroscopy Test Name -- Computed Tomography (CT) Scans Test Name -- Nuclear Scans Test Name -- Positron-Emission Tomography Test Name -- Ultrasound Tests Test Name -- Magnetic Resonance Imaging (MRI) Test Name -- Arteriography Chapter 4 -- An Overview of Diagnostic Laboratory Testing Chapter 4 -- Introduction How Tests Are Used Clinical Pathology Anatomical Pathology Part II -- Specific Tests Chapter 5 -- The Heart Chapter 5 -- Introduction What Your Doctor Looks for When Examining Your Heart Test Name -- Electrocardiogram Test Name -- Holter Monitoring Test Name -- Signal-Averaged Electrocardiogram (SAECG) Test Name -- Exercise Stress Test Test Name -- Exercise Echocardiography Test Name -- Myocardial Perfusion Scan Test Name -- Muga Scan Test Name -- Echocardiography Test Name -- Transesophageal Echocardiography (TEE) Test Name -- Cardiac Catheterization and Angiography Test Name -- Positron-Emission Tomography Test Name -- Electrophysiology Studies (EPS) Test Name -- Pacemaker or Aicd Follow-Up Test Name -- Tilt Table Test Chapter 6 -- The Vascular System Chapter 6 -- Introduction Signs and Symptoms How Your Doctor Diagnoses Vascular System Disorders Test Name -- Pulse Volume Recordings (PVRS) Test Name -- Transcutaneous Oxygen Measurements Chapter 7 -- The Respiratory System Chapter 7 -- Introduction Common Respiratory Disorders Signs and Symptoms of Respiratory Disease How Your Doctor Diagnoses Lung Disease Test Name -- Chest X-Ray Test Name -- Chest Computed Tomography (CT SCAN) Test Name -- Chest Magnetic Resonance Imaging (MRI) Test Name -- Pulmonary Angiography Test Name -- Fluoroscopy Test Name -- Chest Ultrasound Test Name -- Lung Scan Test Name -- Bronchoscopy Test Name -- Mediastinoscopy Test Name -- Needle Biopsy of the Lung Test Name -- Thoracentesis Test Name -- Thoracoscopy Test Name -- Open Lung Biopsy Test Name -- Pulmonary Function Tests Test Name -- Bronchial Challenge Test Test Name -- Peak Flow Measurement Test Name -- Mouth Pressure Test Test Name -- Pulmonary Exercise Testing Test Name -- Body Plethysmography Test Name -- Oxygen Saturation Test Name -- Arterial Blood Gases (ABG) Chapter 8 -- The Digestive System Chapter 8 -- Introduction How Your Doctor Diagnoses a Digestive Disorder Test Name -- Abdominal X-Ray Test Name -- Abdominal Ultrasound Test Name -- Contrast X-Rays of the Digestive Tract Test Name -- Cholecystography Test Name -- Computed Tomography (CT) Scan of the Abdomen Test Name -- Radionuclide Scanning of the Digestive System Test Name -- Abdominal Angiography Test Name -- Esophagogastroduodenoscopy (EGD) Test Name -- Endoscopic Retrograde Cholangiopancreatography Test Name -- Sigmoidoscopy Test Name -- Colonoscopy Test Name -- Laparoscopy Test Name -- Esophageal Manometry Test Name -- pH Testing Test Name -- Anorectal Manometry Test Name -- Needle Biopsy Test Name -- Paracentesis Test Name -- Stool Fat Test Name -- Occult Blood in Stool Test Name -- Liver Function Tests Chapter 9 -- The Endocrine System Chapter 9 -- Introduction How Your Doctor Diagnoses Endocrine System Disorders Common Disorders of the Endocrine System and Their Diagnosis Test Name -- Iodine Uptake and Thyroid Scan Chapter 10 -- The Male Reproductive System Chapter 10 -- Introduction Reproductive System Disorders and Symptoms How Your Doctor Diagnoses Reproductive System Disorders Test Name -- Testicular Biopsy Test Name -- Scrotal Exploration Test Name -- Prostatic Biopsy Test Name -- Cavernosometry and Cavernosonography Test Name -- Semen Analysis Chapter 11 -- The Female Reproductive System Chapter 11 -- Introduction Reproductive System Disorders Reproductive System Symptoms How Your Doctor Diagnoses Reproductive System Disorders Tests Commonly Used to Diagnose Female Reproductive System Disorders Test Name -- Pelvic Exam and Pap Smear Test Name -- Transvaginal Ultrasound Test Name -- Colposcopy Test Name -- Cervical Biopsy Test Name -- Culdocentesis Test Name -- Hysterosalpingogram Test Name -- Laparoscopy Test Name -- Dilation and Curettage (D & C) Test Name -- Endometrial Biopsy Test Name -- Cone Biopsy Chapter 12 -- The Renal System Chapter 12 -- Introduction How Your Doctor Diagnoses Renal Disease Common Kidney and Urinary Tract Disorders Test Name -- Kidney-ureter-Bladder (KUB) Radiography Test Name -- Renal Ultrasound Test Name -- Intravenous Pyelography (IVP) Test Name -- Voiding Cystourethrography (VCUG) Test Name -- Renal Computed Tomography Test Name -- Renal Scan Test Name -- Renal Angiography Test Name -- Cystoscopy Test Name -- Percutaneous Kidney Biopsy Chapter 13 -- Rheumatoid and Musculoskeletal Disorders Chapter 13 -- Introduction How Your Doctor Diagnoses Musculoskeletal Problems Test Name -- Arthrocentesis Test Name -- Arthroscopy Test Name -- Rheumatoid Factor (RF) Test Name -- Lyme Disease Antibody Test Name -- Alkaline Phosphatase (ALP) Test Name -- Creatine Kinase (CK) Test Name -- Bone X-Rays Test Name -- Musculoskeletal Magnetic Resonance Imaging (MRI) Test Name -- Musculoskeletal Computed Tomography (CT) Scan Test Name -- Musculoskeletal Ultrasound Test Name -- Bone Scan Test Name -- Bone Biopsy Test Name -- Muscle Biopsy Chapter 14 -- Allergies Chapter 14 -- Introduction How Your Doctor Diagnoses an Allergy Test Name -- Skin Tests Test Name -- Penicillin Skin Tests Test Name -- Delayed-Type Hypersensitivity Test (DTH) Test Name -- Radioallergosorbent Test (RAST) Test Name -- Paper Radioimmunosorbent Test (PRIST) Test Name -- Enzyme-Linked Immunosorbent Assay (ELISA) Test Name -- Precipitating Antibodies Test Name -- Blood and Urine Histamine Test Name -- Nasal Challenge Test Test Name -- Bronchial Challenge Test Test Name -- Food Allergy Test Test Name -- Nasal Smear for Eosinophils Test Name -- Transillumination of the Sinuses Chapter 15 -- The Immune System Chapter 15 -- Introduction How Your Doctor Diagnoses Immune Disorders and Deficiencies Test Name -- Sedimentation Rate Test Name -- C-Reactive Protein (CRP) Test Name -- Autoantibody Testing Test Name -- Schirmer's Test Test Name -- Lower Lip Biopsy Test Name -- Hla Typing Test Name -- Complement Assay Test Name -- Immune Complex Detection Test Name -- Lymphocyte Typing Test Name -- Phagocytic Cell Assay Chapter 16 -- The Blood and Lymphatic Systems Chapter 16 -- Introduction Disorders of the Blood and Lymphatic Systems How Your Doctor Diagnoses Disorders of the Blood and Lymphatic Systems Test Name -- Bone Marrow Aspiration Test Name -- Bone Marrow Biopsy Test Name -- Bleeding Time Test Chapter 17 -- The Skin Chapter 17 -- Introduction Common Skin Disorders How Your Doctor Diagnoses a Skin Condition Test Name -- Skin Biopsy Test Name -- Koh Preparation Test Name -- Skin Fungus Culture Test Name -- Tzanck Smear Test Name -- Ectoparasitic Demonstration Test Name -- Microscopic Hair Shaft Evaluation Test Name -- Patch Test (AND PHOTOPATCH VARIATION) Test Name -- Dark-Field Examination Chapter 18 -- The Sensory Organs The Eye How Your Doctor Diagnoses Eye Disorders The Eye Exam The Head and Neck How Your Doctor Diagnoses Head and Neck Disorders Test Name -- Electro-Oculography (EOG) Test Name -- Electroretinography (ERG) Test Name -- Fluorescein Angiography Test Name -- Tonometry Test Name -- Visual-Field Test (PERIMETRY) Test Name -- Modified Barium Swallow Test Name -- Nasal Endoscopy Test Name -- Pure-Tone Audiometry Test Name -- Fiber-Optic Laryngoscopy Test Name -- Fine-Needle Aspiration of a Neck Mass Chapter 19 -- Diabetes Chapter 19 -- Introduction Types of Diabetes How Your Doctor Diagnoses Diabetes Evaluation Before Therapy Test Name -- Oral Glucose Tolerance Test (OGTT) Chapter 20 -- Hypertension Chapter 20 -- Introduction Signs and Symptoms of Hypertension Types of Hypertension How Your Doctor Diagnoses Hypertension Tests to Determine the Causes of Hypertension Test Name -- Plasma Renin Activity (PRA) Tests Test Name -- Renal Scan Chapter 21 -- HIV/AIDS Chapter 21 -- Introduction How Your Doctor Diagnoses Hiv Test Name -- Enzyme-Linked Immunosorbent Assay (ELISA) for Hiv Test Name -- Western Blot for Aids Test Name -- CD4 Count Test Name -- Viral Load Test Chapter 22 -- Infectious Diseases Chapter 22 -- Introduction Types of Infectious Agents The Body's Defense How Your Doctor Diagnoses an Infectious Disease Test Name -- Tuberculin Skin Testing Test Name -- Stool Examination for Parasites And/or Their Eggs (OVA) Chapter 23 -- The Nervous System Chapter 23 -- Introduction Common Nervous System Disorders Signs and Symptoms of Nervous System Disorders How Your Doctor Diagnoses Neurological Disorders Test Name -- Electroencephalography (EEG) Test Name -- Single-Photon Emission Computed Tomography (SPECT) Test Name -- Positron-Emission Tomography (PET) Test Name -- Skull and Spinal X-Rays Test Name -- Cranial and Spinal Computed Tomography (CT) Scan Test Name -- Magnetic Resonance Imaging (MRI) of the Brain and Spinal Cord Test Name -- Brain Ultrasound Test Name -- Brain Angiography Test Name -- Myelography Test Name -- Lumbar Puncture (LP) Test Name -- Electromyography (EMG) and Nerve Conduction Velocity (NCV) Test Name -- Evoked Potentials Test Name -- Oculoplethysmography (OPG) Test Name -- Electronystagmography (ENG) Test Name -- The Tensilon (EDROPHONIUM) Test Test Name -- Brain Biopsy Test Name -- Muscle and Nerve Biopsy Chapter 24 -- Genetic Diseases Chapter 24 -- Introduction Genetic Disorders How Your Doctor Diagnoses Genetic Disorders Test Name -- Chromosome Analysis Test Name -- Gene Analysis Test Name -- Linkage Analysis Chapter 25 -- Pregnancy Chapter 25 -- Introduction How Your Doctor Diagnoses Pregnancy Tests Ordered at First Prenatal Visit Tests Ordered at Follow-Up Prenatal Visits Genetic Counseling and Prenatal Diagnosis of Genetic Disorders Test Name -- Pregnancy Test Test Name -- Alpha-Fetoprotein (AFP) Test Name -- Pregnancy Ultrasound Test Name -- Amniocentesis Test Name -- Chorionic Villi Sampling (CVS) Test Name -- Fetal Blood Test Test Name -- Fetal Monitoring Test Name -- Kleihauer-Betke (K-







Chapter 26 -- Testing in Women Chapter 26 -- Introduction How Your Doctor Diagnoses Illnesses Common to Women How Diagnostic Tests May Differ in Women Disorders and Screening at Different Ages Test Name -- Mammography Test Name -- Breast Ultrasound Test Name -- Percutaneous (NONSURGICAL) Breast Biopsy Test Name -- Surgical Breast Biopsy Test Name -- Computed Transaxial Tomography, Bone-Density Studies Chapter 27 -- Testing in Infants and Children Chapter 27 -- Introduction Screening Tests for Infants and Children How Your Doctor Diagnoses Pediatric Problems Tests and Techniques That Differ in Infants and Children Common Disorders Affecting Infants and Children Chapter 28 -- Sports Medicine Chapter 28 -- Introduction How Your Doctor Diagnoses a Sports-Related Injury Test Name -- Office Arthroscopy Test Name -- Arthrography with Computed Tomography (CT) Scan Test Name -- Ligament Test Test Name -- Kincom Test Test Name -- Dynamic Gait Analysis with Video Recording Test Name -- Compartment Pressure Test Chapter 29 -- Toxicology, Drug Therapy, and Substance Abuse Chapter 29 -- Introduction How Your Doctor Evaluates a Toxic Exposure Testing for Occupational and Environmental ExposureAppendix A -- An Overview of Home Tests


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Superb idea Jean. Sounds like a good resource for everyone to utilize. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Thanks Moldie. I went through Chapter 1 today and I'm hoping to read a lot of it. It always pays to know what's going on.JeanG


----------

